# Sticky  Please Send Us Cigars for the Troops (Address inside)



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

For a variety of reasons, Puff.com only sponsors one charitable cause, and that is Cigars for Troops.

We have two volunteers, @*Rock31* and @*socalocmatt* who do an amazing job of receiving, sorting, storing and maintaining, and shipping cigar and accessory donations from Puffers to deployed service men and women all over the globe.

This thread will be used to track troop donations and care package send outs. Thank all of you for your continued and generous support of the troops!

*Donations accepted:*

-Cigars
-Lighters, matches, cigar cutters, and other cigar accessories
-"Herf-a-dors" and other types of cigar storage solutions

-Cash donations (these donations are used to pay for the postage to mail the cigars to the troops)

-Goodies sent via Amazon or other places. We can always use Slim Jims and jerky, nuts, trail mix, dried fruit, drink mixes, candy, playing cards, and other items troops enjoy.

*Donations can be mailed to:

Troop Donations 
128 Delaware St 
Staten Island, NY 10304

*And*

Troop Donations 
4028 Hillside Ave.
Norco, CA 92860*

Thank you all for the continued support!

_Updated 10/13/2018_


----------



## V-ret (Jun 25, 2012)

I just wanted to say that you and your team are doing a great job with cigars for troops. Nothing but respect for all your team does!

:usa2:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Can this be made a sticky please?


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

BigSarge said:


> Can this be made a sticky please?


Done...

Thanks for keeping this going.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

teedles915 said:


> Done...
> 
> Thanks for keeping this going.


Thanks Brother. I appreciate it.


----------



## davidg1977 (Dec 13, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> This thread will be used to track troop donations and care package send outs. Thank all of you for your continued and generous support of the troops!


Glad you are keeping this going brother next time i go home on leave im gonna have to look you up im originally from St Marys county and thank you for all you do for the troops


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

thank you very much Pete for your incredible dedication to this cause, the members very much appreciate it and know that you're doing a fantastic job with it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

glad to see this still going, because the troops getting the cigars is the important thing right? The guys running this are the most stand-up guys Ive come across.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received a generous donation from Andrew Wood of his very own Reserva Miraflor! Andrew makes amazing cigars and I'm sure the troops will agree! Thank you Andrew!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received a very generous and thoughtful donation from Dan, Trevyn, and Justin this week. Thank you Gentlemen!

First some nifty shaveing supplies.









And a nice game set.

















And of course Cigars! A ton of cigars!

















































They even included an airtight tuperdoor for the troops!









Thank you Brothers!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed to CPL Grayer courtsey of Matt: 9405 5036 9930 0289 9600 49


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received an amazing donation from Joe D. Thank you very much Joe!

































We also received a donation from M.V. but he or she requested to remain anonymous and that no pics be posted. I just wanted the mystery donor to know we received your donation and the troops will appreciate what you sent!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We were also recently contacted by many new troops who heard about our great program though friends and other means! A big shipment of care packages will be headed out next week!


----------



## Ryan7311 (Jul 17, 2012)

Is the email address still the same? I normally pass it along to my deployed EOD friends. I've been off puff for a couple months and can see its quite different now...

Glad to see this got picked up.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out to Donald, David, and Hernandez tomorrow. Enjoy!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out from Matt. Enjoy!
JAKE 9405503699300298001337
XAVIER 9405503699300298001351
KENNETH 9405503699300298001344
DAVID 9405503699300298001320


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out to Jonathan, David M., John (LostDog13), Richard R., and Cody M.

Enjoy!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received a very nice donation from Joe. Thank you!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, the email is still the same. While there was a small hiccup a few weeks back, operations are normal again and everything is flowing smooth. Please continue to pass out the email to any and all troops you or anyone else may know, whether personally or through somebody :usa2:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Unholy Cocktail - Home has the equivalent of a 40-count herf-a-dor for $27 shipped. Color is bright orange.










I just picked up 3 for the Troops (the maximum you can buy), and with shipping it came to $66 that works out to only $22 each! They are going for $50 at CI! This is me asking everyone to who can to pitch in. This is one area we are actually short on in regards to supplies for the Troops. So if you've been thinking of what to donate, here is an easy answer.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Also available in black: Megilla Case w/ Layered Foam


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

This deal expires in just over a day. I know there are some folks looking for a way to support the Troops! We can use as many of these as we can get!

Thank you to everyone who has already jumped on this!

Unholy Cocktail - Home has the equivalent of a 40-count herf-a-dor for $27 shipped. Color is bright orange. 









Also available in black: Megilla Case w/ Layered Foam


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

On its way to SGT Harris 9405 5036 9930 0309 5694 12
and
CPL HENDERSON 9405 5036 9930 0305 4466 25
from Matt.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received lots of donations this week! Thank you to everyone who sent cigars and/or goodies for the Troops. I'm swamped with getting ready for an impending Mother-in-law visit, so I'll do my best to get pics up this weekend and get everyone their due. Please forgive the delay.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received some amazing cigar donations this week!

First from Andrew a giant box of smokes for the troops!








Thank you so much Andrew!

Then from buttstitches we got another monster box full of smokes!









Thank you gentlemen for thinking of the troops!

I also started receiving the 40ct Herf-a-Doors that we need so badly. I received 3 from an anonymous donor and 2 from Michael L. I know there are more on the way.

These are already being put to good use! Here are some pics of one packed up and going out tomorrow to CPL Cerda.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out to Tim from Matt:
9405503699300313863919


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Got this yesterday and passing it along. BTW sent to these guy's and Gal's before and they are a great group.


UNCLASSIFIED//FOR OFFICIAL USE ONLY


All,

Was wondering if you still had your Cigars for Soldiers program in
place? Our unit recently deployed to Afghanistan and we are trying to
setup a cigar lounge for our Soldiers. We are an Apache Helicopter Unit
out of FT Bliss, Texas. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Cigars or
accessories can be sent to myself below:

(edited for privacy)

Thank You for any Support you may be able to give

(edited for privacy)

"First To Strike"


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Got this yesterday and passing it along. BTW sent to these guy's and Gal's before and they are a great group.
> 
> UNCLASSIFIED//FOR OFFICIAL USE ONLY
> 
> ...


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

We received some amazing cigar donations this week from some great BOTLs! I'll be posting up pics and info this weekend. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ghilliesuit (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you for the donations! We where really surprised when we opened the boxes, I think SGT Brown even fainted a little. Since we started our smoke group he has not shut up about Tabak Especials and how great there are, so when he saw the two boxes in the package he was teary eyed lol. They couldn't have come at a better time, we have been down in the dumps with all the snow and no mail getting through. This was an awesome care package and it really makes my heart flutter to know there are great Americans out there who even in these tough times will support us. There is nothing like sitting back at the end of a long day with a warm cup of coffee and a great smoke to watch the sun set. Once again, on behalf of all my Soldiers we thank you for your support. Air Assault!

Respectfully,

SFC Donald S. Lyons


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

What a week! We received 4 big donations of cigars for the troops!

First from Matt C. we got 2 big bags of premium cigars!









Then thanks to the Super Bowl Squares contest and the generosity of Kevin K. we won 41 cigars in the 1st Quarter for the Troops!









Next from Jake we received 4 bags of smokes!









And last but not least we received 3 big zip-lock bags stuffed full of cigars from Alexi P.!

























Thank you all so much for the amazing donations! I'm off to pack up some care packages as we speak, I'll post up the pics later tonight.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

ghilliesuit said:


> Thank you for the donations! We where really surprised when we opened the boxes, I think SGT Brown even fainted a little. Since we started our smoke group he has not shut up about Tabak Especials and how great there are, so when he saw the two boxes in the package he was teary eyed lol. They couldn't have come at a better time, we have been down in the dumps with all the snow and no mail getting through. This was an awesome care package and it really makes my heart flutter to know there are great Americans out there who even in these tough times will support us. There is nothing like sitting back at the end of a long day with a warm cup of coffee and a great smoke to watch the sun set. Once again, on behalf of all my Soldiers we thank you for your support. Air Assault!
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> SFC Donald S. Lyons


Thanks for posting this Donald! We always love to hear when the packages arrive safely and are put to good use!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Two Large Flat Rates all packed and headed to Damian tomorrow.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Glad they got there Pete. Thanks for all the work you do with this. 
Jake


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> This thread will be used to track troop donations and care package send outs. Thank all of you for your continued and generous support of the troops!


Want to confirm the correct address for donations:
Pete Deros PO Box 706, Ft Meade MD 20755

Also, can orders be shipped directly from suppliers? Please don't hesitate to let me know if there is any assistance I can provide.


----------



## USMCDevilDogg (Jan 16, 2013)

Package receieved.......Thank you from the Distribution Management Office


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I got some great donations in this week!

First from Meatcake: 









And Mike B.:









Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out to Pete and Dave. Two are not for the troops but personal bombs to some peeps. I'll let them tell you all about it when they land...


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some great donations in this week!

From Mike some cigars and badly needed lighters!









From Y.Z. a big bag of smokes!









From an anonymous donor two bundles of cigars:









And from Shane B. some great cigars!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some amazing donations in this week.

From D.C.:









From Jessica and friends:









From Jim:









And we got some nice pipe baccy from Troutman22:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out tomorrow to the troops:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out from Matt:

S. Barker 420093679405503699300350487772
Elliott 420093679405503699300350487789
Argenis 420095109405503699300350487765


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a mystery package today. I think it's for the troops, I hope so anyway. It's from D. Kaufman. Who are you D. Kaufman?


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed to the combat zones today.


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Headed to the combat zones today.


:usa2: Great work, Sarge!


----------



## DjRags (Mar 27, 2013)

Can non-Americans send in packages for the troops? Also, are CCs discouraged from being sent? Unfamiliar with American laws regarding this and don't want anyone, especially those serving, to get in trouble.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Everyone is welcome to donate! CC shouldn't be a problem As they will be mixed in with many NC and its unlikely any inspectors would notice them.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

BigSarge said:


> Got a mystery package today. I think it's for the troops, I hope so anyway. It's from D. Kaufman. Who are you D. Kaufman?


Glad they made it to you! I'll get another package in the air after you get settled in the new house. Thx for taking charge on this! Cheers! And yes they are for the troops, but if anything catches your eye- go for it!


----------



## Blade (Apr 3, 2013)

Im new here but as a disabled veteran i must say i am very thankful to everyone who continues to support our troops. what you guys are doing is amazing and very much appreciated. Some soldiers while overseas dont ever get a package from even their families and even a letter with a thank you goes a long way in hard times. Keep it up, please.. you just see a cigar, when there are thousands that would see a small piece of freedom and a little time to be reminded of a better place and easier times.


----------



## bradley (Mar 30, 2013)

I am pretty new to this site and was wanted to know where to inquire about care packages? I am currently deployed in Afghanistan and we have several cigar smokers in our company that I think would be very excited to receive some cigars!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

bradley said:


> I am pretty new to this site and was wanted to know where to inquire about care packages? I am currently deployed in Afghanistan and we have several cigar smokers in our company that I think would be very excited to receive some cigars!!


Welcome! Shoot an email to [email protected] with some details about how many cigar/pipe smokers are with you and we'll get you taken care of.


----------



## DSTEW (Jan 1, 2013)

Inbound
9405 5036 9930 0392 4737 95
I left the foam inside the blackwatch case uncut (will make sense when you see it). So you can either cut it up if it helps or send it to our guys like that.

Thanks,
Daniel


----------



## gnbrotz (Feb 5, 2013)

Hoping for another inbound to be in BigSarge's hands tomorrow. UPS handed off to USPS in Laurel, MD today.

USPS 92612924912489551003243575


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out from Matt;
I forgot to take pr0n pics of the tower of boxes. Buuuuuuut, here are a few large boxes on there way:

SFC Oliver 9405 5036 9930 0393 3621 73

SFC MONTGOMERY 9405 5036 9930 0393 3621 42

SGT McKinney 9405 5036 9930 0393 3621 97

SGT Bradley 9405 5036 9930 0393 3621 59

SFC Sutton 9405 5036 9930 0393 3621 28


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some great donations in this week! Thank you to Greg, James, William, and Dave!





































Many if not all of these will be sent out in Care Packages this week!


----------



## greige matter (Jan 3, 2013)

Package on the way to you. My small donation to the cause.

USPS 9505 5000 0831 3113 0000 66

Should be there on Thursday.

Steve


----------



## bradley (Mar 30, 2013)

Just got the Package!! :whoo: It is awesome thank you guys so much!! I have some pic's here but trying to get some better ones but my camera does not work well in low light. We have a big BBQ planned for end of next month should have everyone there and will get some good pics. The guys are super excited to smoke some of these cigars :smoke: Thanks again everyone!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Dave and Jose for the very generous cigar donation and for the gernerous cash donation! The cash will be put to use right away shipping out packages over the weekend!









Thank you Frank for the amazing donation!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

bradley said:


> Just got the Package!! :whoo: It is awesome thank you guys so much!! I have some pic's here but trying to get some better ones but my camera does not work well in low light. We have a big BBQ planned for end of next month should have everyone there and will get some good pics. The guys are super excited to smoke some of these cigars :smoke: Thanks again everyone!
> View attachment 43863
> View attachment 43864
> View attachment 43865
> View attachment 43866


Glad they made it! Enjoy Brother!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed out tomorrow to:

Patrick 9405 5036 9930 0408 1180 78
Jeremy 9405 5036 9930 0408 1181 08
Ty 9405 5036 9930 0408 1180 85
Matt 9405 5036 9930 0408 1180 61
Xavier 9405 5036 9930 0408 1180 92

Care package pron.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a great donation from Steve! Thank you!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Headed to the combat zones today.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

2 large flat rates headed to the combat zones tomorrow. These will be the last ones for me for a few months as my son is due to be born anytime now.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

2 Large Flat Rates Headed out to the Combat Zones. 
9405 5036 9930 0002 0819 52
9405 5036 9930 0002 0819 69


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

SSG Patrick 9405503699300495701528 
Randall 9405503699300495701566 
SGT Otey 9405503699300495701504 
Richard White 9405503699300495701535 
Peter Anderson 9405503699300495701542


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Algeciras 9405 5036 9930 0013 4074 06
SFC Cardinal 9405 5036 9930 0013 4073 83


----------



## dgold21 (Jul 7, 2007)

Are you back to shipping yet, I have 20-30 sticks I could send your way


----------



## cb82acp (Aug 23, 2013)

How do I sign up for this?


----------



## cb82acp (Aug 23, 2013)

Just had to open my eyes lol figured it out. Thanks anyway!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got an amazing donation form Aaron last week. 6 count em 6 boxes of stogies for the troops!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Cpt matt savitsky 9405 5036 9930 0035 0774 41
danzel albertsen 9405 5036 9930 0035 0774 34
jerry l. Franklin jr. 9405 5036 9930 0035 0774 89
bobby birdsell 9405 5036 9930 0035 0774 72
jeremiah b. Soape 9405 5036 9930 0035 0774 65


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Algeciras 9405 5036 9930 0013 4074 06
SFC Cardinal 9405 5036 9930 0013 4073 83


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

dgold21 said:


> Are you back to shipping yet, I have 20-30 sticks I could send your way


Yes we are!!


----------



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Sarge, I assume I just send my donations to the address in your posts? I have a ton of aged sticks that could use a new home. 

MrR


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

MrRogers said:


> Sarge, I assume I just send my donations to the address in your posts? I have a ton of aged sticks that could use a new home.
> 
> MrR


You are correct my good man.


----------



## wctaylor89 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sarge,

Will send you some sticks by first of next week.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I am late posting and for that I apologize. Thanks to Dave, Nick and Adam for the amazing donations!


----------



## dmanuel (Aug 17, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone know the kind of people that you are dealing with at Field Supply. Since these boxes (rather large plastic boxes, similar to Pelican's or Hardigg's) were being shipped to a PO Box they were having troubles, saying that it could only by shipped via UPS. Their rep there, that I was dealing with, has spent 2 days with me trying to get the package shipped out through USPS so that they could go straight to BigSarge. Not only did she do it, but their company paid the shipping difference saying that it was something they would happily do to help provide a little comfort for our troops. Great company, great employees, and great customer service, you just can't ask for much more.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Dmanuel for the amazing donation of 3 herf-a-dor style 40ct Cigar Cases and these amazing cigars and cutters:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for the bad pictures, all I have is my Blackberry right now.

smokin3000gt LEVELED the Troop Donation address today, I have no words, so hopefully a Thank you will suffice for now!

10 Decks of Playing Cards and some Slim Jims!









Bundle of GH Vintage 2002 and a FULL BOX of JdN Consul and added some singles into the pile!









Enough Gatorade packets to last quite some time and a bunch of Chap Stick!









Pony Vitamins and some Shipping $$$









That's a serious shipment to both the Troops and myself, thank you for the amazing donation!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Received another nice donation from Tobias, thank you for your support!

Wonderful cigars sent, the Troops will be very happy!










And another one who decided it was a good time to level the Pony! Thanks buddy!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Nice work gentlemen! I'm happy to see the support flowing for our troops!!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The level of generosity by you guys is nothing short of SHOCKING!! It's been a long time since I visited here and embarrassingly, I had no idea of the level of insanity that's been going on. It's also nice to see the passing of the torch from Pete to Ray has gone so smoothly. Class act from two class acts.

I'm REALLY proud of what you guys are doing!!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Our good brother 09FXSTB wanted his winnings from last weeks NASCAR contest sent to the troops.
Incoming,
9114901159818291937017


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

8ball917 said:


> Our good brother 09FXSTB wanted his winnings from last weeks NASCAR contest sent to the troops.
> Incoming,
> 9114901159818291937017


thanks to the both of you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

received a very generous donation of cigars from Wicked Rhube in MA.

I was packing troop packages when it came so I dropped it right into one, sorry no pictures.

Not sure of their username.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9114 9011 2308 6844 0836 40 - apo ae 09355

9114 9011 2308 6844 0836 57 - apo ae 09339

9114 9011 2308 6844 0836 64 - apo ae 09320


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

lane: 9114901159818051348756


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

packages should be landing here soon, thank you everyone for the continued generosity!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tobias with another generous donation, 32 wonderful cigars, thank you brother!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

i think there used to be someone in SoCal collecting cigars for the troops, but i forgot who... is that still an option?
or do i just send 'em to you @Rock31

J.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

If you don't mind sending to me ill take em, can use some more cigars at the moment.

If you rather West Coast:

Troop Donations 
PO Box 79292 
Corona, CA 92877

Thanks!!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> If you don't mind sending to me ill take em, can use some more cigars at the moment.


boxed up and shipping tomorrow.
they aren't all top shelf sticks, but with in between 1 and two years of age on 'em. they should still smoke nice 

J.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> boxed up and shipping tomorrow.
> they aren't all top shelf sticks, but with in between 1 and two years of age on 'em. they should still smoke nice
> 
> J.


they will thoroughly enjoy everything that is sent their way, except Ron Mexicos of course!

Thank you buddy.


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> they will thoroughly enjoy everything that is sent their way, except Ron Mexicos of course!
> 
> Thank you buddy.


box of ron mexico's on it's way!

9114901159815999212330

J.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey all you BOTL and SOTL the East Coast Troop Team is in need of Cigar cutters and lighters. Ray aka Pink Pony is running critically low. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know we all have one or more extra cutters and lighters that work but we just don't use because they aren't our "favorite". Send em in and help a Troop! Those cheap Ronson's at walmart are perfect as well! Also JR Cigars is still running their Free Montecristo Cutter/Lighter set if you call in to their shop, call and give em Ray's addy;

Troop Donations
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304

JR Deal Details:
Call JR Cigars at 1(800) 572-4427 and tell them you would like the Montecristo Free Promo if still available.

You get a free humidifier, cutter, and lighter!

If they ask for a code, it's "MXFREE"


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

ah crap... i just mailed out the box this morning, if i had known, i would have thrown in a few cutters 


J.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> Hey all you BOTL and SOTL the East Coast Troop Team is in need of Cigar cutters and lighters. Ray aka Pink Pony is running critically low. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I know we all have one or more extra cutters and lighters that work but we just don't use because they aren't our "favorite". Send em in and help a Troop! Those cheap Ronson's at walmart are perfect as well! Also JR Cigars is still running their Free Montecristo Cutter/Lighter set if you call in to their shop, call and give em Ray's addy;
> 
> Troop Donations
> 128 Delaware St
> ...


Thanks Pete.

JR deal is dead as of today, but any cutters or lighters are appreciated, especially with Christmas just around the corner for mailings.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> ah crap... i just mailed out the box this morning, if i had known, i would have thrown in a few cutters
> 
> J.


no worries bro, I know we will get what we need!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

jurgenph said:


> boxed up and shipping tomorrow.
> they aren't all top shelf sticks, but with in between 1 and two years of age on 'em. they should still smoke nice
> 
> J.


hey bro got your amazing donation of cigars, thank you so much!

I will get pictures up as soon as I can, more boxes going out Monday so as I pack I will snap pictures of the stuff you sent.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Hey Ray, I mailed the package off at the Post Office this morning, and you should have it on Saturday. The tracking number is in mother vehicle, so I"ll send it to you tomorrow afternoon. 

Pembroke


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sjcruiser36 said:


> Hey Ray, I mailed the package off at the Post Office this morning, and you should have it on Saturday. The tracking number is in mother vehicle, so I"ll send it to you tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Pembroke


thank you sir!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for the continued support!!


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Rock31 said:


> thank you sir!


I forgot to send you the tracking number, and forgot all about the package until I was cleaning the car today. From the photo above, it looks like the items I mailed made it safely also. Thanks for your hard work!!!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Collecting a few cigars from co-workers and I should have a donation out for the Holiday season!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

sounds good, thanks buddy!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

A premium donation of over 30 cigars from Fallman in NY!

Tats, Viaje, DPG, thank you again!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry for the crap pics, need to get these up before the Thanksgiving weekend starts and things get crazy.

#1 from Shippy, thank you bro, 30+ cigars perfect for the Holidays and New Year!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry I do not have this next donations screenname, but thank you Dave C from MN,

Very generous donation, 50+ cigars with ISOMs and Premiums mixed in, perfect and much appreciated!


----------



## penguinshockey (Aug 31, 2010)

Ray -

FYI - I'll be shipping a mixed bag of 100+ sticks to Staten Island tomorrow... DC#9405503699300139331821

Best Regards and Merry Christmas -


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Jim, appreciate the support!


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

9405503699300140351955 package on the way @Rock31 should be there early next week.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

penguinshockey sent an amazing donation, sorry for the lack of pictures, in the rush to get everything out for the Holidays I did not snap a picture.


----------



## FlyingDog88 (Nov 13, 2013)

Where can i send some cigars to, I don't have many but I love supporting the men and women who keep us free.


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

FlyingDog88 said:


> Where can i send some cigars to, I don't have many but I love supporting the men and women who keep us free.


Hi Ken. I was confused as well. Here is the thread with the correct address:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...9-troop-support-team-changes-please-read.html


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

GnarlyEggs said:


> 9405503699300140351955 package on the way @Rock31 should be there early next week.


Package has arrived.....out of nowhere she comes


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Sorry please delete.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

rbelcastro said:


> Sorry please delete.


yours arrived as well 

I have a bunch of pictures to post tonight!


----------



## rbelcastro (Sep 19, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> yours arrived as well
> 
> I have a bunch of pictures to post tonight!


Lol. Thanks. Thought that was mine earlier. :thumb:


----------



## GnarlyEggs (May 29, 2013)

Rock31 said:


> Package has arrived.....out of nowhere she comes


No issues or damage I hope! That was a long time for such a short trip!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

GnarlyEggs said:


> No issues or damage I hope! That was a long time for such a short trip!


a+ shape! happened to me once before, Cape May NJ to Staten Island 11 days priority mail


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

More donations and a HUGE THANKS TO HOLTS for coming through with some fire!

50 match books, 4 lighters, box of cutters, butane and some shirts for future raffles!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Huge thanks to everyone that sent donations recently, they are truly appreciated!

Derek from Rochester NY - wonderfui selection!

USHOG for a donation of 300+ cigars! That will certainly fill some boxes!

THANK YOU GUYS


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Tobias and Josh, thank you!

























I am a bit behind on pictures, if I missed yours I am sorry, I will get to them, also thanks for the support, the 150qt is just about full again!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Ricardo sent a very generous donation, all nice cigars, perfectly packed!

THANK YOU SO MUCH TO ALL OF YOU!


----------



## Ricardo- (Feb 26, 2014)

Rock31 said:


> Ricardo sent a very generous donation, all nice cigars, perfectly packed!
> 
> THANK YOU SO MUCH TO ALL OF YOU!


Thanks go to those that are serving!!!! I hope this can lighten up their time there.


----------



## bigLuke5595 (May 22, 2014)

Hey there, I'm an FNG on here but I'm not new to cigars, I know how this kind of thing works, just wondering who to PM if I would like to make a donation


----------



## Darkavenger (Apr 17, 2011)

Yea can you also pm some info


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

more great donations for our brothers and sisters overseas


----------



## archangel216 (Jun 17, 2014)

Currently deployed to Kenya, Africa. No PX or shop in sight! Help would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

archangel216 said:


> Currently deployed to Kenya, Africa. No PX or shop in sight! Help would be greatly appreciated!!


If you are active military personal deployed or stationed outside of the US and are interested in receiving a care package please email [email protected]


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks jsnake!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you!
Ten08
09FXSTB
Fiddlegrin
Mike from AZ


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

in the air we go

9405 9036 9930 0220 3947 33 
9405 9036 9930 0220 3974 44


9405 9036 9930 0218 3605 35
9405 9036 9930 0218 3605 28


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405903699300225286552
9405903699300225286569


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Still taking donations? If so, I probably have some to send. PM me the address.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405903699300228003569
9405903699300228002678
9405503699300345164718


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

someone sent me a huge brown box with 4 boxes of cigars in it, any ideas?

no name, no return address.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bilingue23 sent these for the Troops!

Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And these from kapathy


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300395123635 - Billy

9405503699300395123666 - Joshua


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405 5036 9930 0391 7274 17

9405 9036 9930 0267 1249 80

9405515901281031856399


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300419668661
9405503699300419668685
9405503699300419668692
9405503699300419672224
9405503699300417795338
9405903699300289026279

Lots of activity this week!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I have two huge donations received today, pics to come this week. Sorry I have been swamped preparing for end of year.


----------



## sanity (Dec 28, 2014)

I have some 72 boveda packs if this can be of use. Noob mistake buying too many and wrong RH. I cannot pm yet. I can be emailed with the address and I will send if needed. 

Thanks


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300466200050
9405503699300466210257
9405503699300466210271
9405503699300466210288


----------



## FlyersFan (Nov 4, 2013)

9405 9036 9930 0338 7260 13 
9405 9036 9930 0338 7260 37 

Headed your way


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 16, 2012)

9505500000995015000030


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Ian and Sean!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

FlyersFan said:


> 9405 9036 9930 0338 7260 13
> 9405 9036 9930 0338 7260 37
> 
> Headed your way


Cash and Cigar donation received.

Thank you so much Sean we greatly appreciate the help and support!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300479138319


----------



## Sad Man's Tongue (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried to send a pm for the donation address, but it said your mailbox was full. Can someone please pm me the address. Thanks.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Sent


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Inboxes fixed as well.


----------



## bobilly18 (Mar 7, 2015)

Recently acquired a large collection of cigars. Would love to send some of these to the guys over seas. Please pm an address to ship some too.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

bobilly18 said:


> Recently acquired a large collection of cigars. Would love to send some of these to the guys over seas. Please pm an address to ship some too.


Troop Donations 
128 Delaware St
Staten Island, NY 10304


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

Rock31 said:


> Troop Donations
> 128 Delaware St
> Staten Island, NY 10304


is this still the correct address to use?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Van_Wilderness said:


> is this still the correct address to use?


Yep! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Yep!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Thank you Sir.... Care package soon to be on the way for my brothers in arms


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

hope it arrived safely today
9505510356195272021570


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Van_Wilderness said:


> hope it arrived safely today
> 9505510356195272021570


It has arrived, I am doing my pickups today 

Thank you Jimmy!


----------



## Van_Wilderness (Sep 25, 2015)

Rock31 said:


> It has arrived, I am doing my pickups today
> 
> Thank you Jimmy!


Great! Thank you so much for running point on this cause. I hope that the more i grow and learn within the cigar world that I'm able to contribute to our brave men and women in the future. HOOAH!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Van_Wilderness said:


> Great! Thank you so much for running point on this cause. I hope that the more i grow and learn within the cigar world that I'm able to contribute to our brave men and women in the future. HOOAH!


Thank you for the support, pictures will be posted tomorrow as boxes are packed


----------



## argonaut (Oct 6, 2015)

Are there any updates on these latest care packages? I'd love to see the afore-mentioned pics!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you Brian from Memphis!

Sorry do not know your Username.

Generous donation, very well packed and great selection!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Good morning puffers! 

Rock31 and I have just about run out of supplies for the Troop Donations, this week we received four new requests for cigars and we are not able to currently fill these requests. 

If you are able to donate, our donation addresses are:

Troop Donations 
128 Delaware St 
Staten Island, NY 10304

And

Troop Donations 
PO Box 79292 
Corona, CA 92877

We both have a good amount of pipe stuff. Both of us are in need of cigars, cutters and lighters to send out to the troops. Every bit helps! Thanks for the support.

***We are working on getting together another rally, will most likely start next month*** 
*All donations received for this request will be applied to rally lottery if one takes place*


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Just dropped a few "battle packs" in the mail to the East Coast clearinghouse.

USPS tracking # 9505500015126069000734

Thanks for providing this very thoughtful service! - Regards, Jack A.


.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Good morning puffers!
> 
> Rock31 and I have just about run out of supplies for the Troop Donations, this week we received four new requests for cigars and we are not able to currently fill these requests.
> 
> ...


Would the Corona PO box address go to the Post office at 414 W GRAND BLVD. There is no way that a person could FedEx it, is there?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bdeditch said:


> Would the Corona PO box address go to the Post office at 414 W GRAND BLVD. There is no way that a person could FedEx it, is there?


It goes to 1941 California Ave. Can't do FedEx to the PO Box. If you want, I can PM you an address that you can FedEx to. Just let me know.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> It goes to 1941 California Ave. Can't do FedEx to the PO Box. If you want, I can PM you an address that you can FedEx to. Just let me know.


Yes please do that. Hate to say that USPS is getting more expensive, and FedEx is a lot cheaper and faster.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> It goes to 1941 California Ave. Can't do FedEx to the PO Box. If you want, I can PM you an address that you can FedEx to. Just let me know.


Fedex Tracking 775852775644


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> It goes to 1941 California Ave. Can't do FedEx to the PO Box. If you want, I can PM you an address that you can FedEx to. Just let me know.


Hope it showed up in good shape


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

bdeditch said:


> Hope it showed up in good shape


Everything landed safe and sound. Thanks for the donation!!!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Php007 got together with Small Batch and hooked up a bunch of cigars, cutters, and lighters(not pictured).









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405503699300287686965


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got this from a few moments ago. I thought I'd share it with y'all.


----------



## bdeditch (Mar 13, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Everything landed safe and sound. Thanks for the donation!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will be sending in the future.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

The Jericho Wille Lees are on their way ... God bless who ever smokes them ... that they may have a safe trip home.

1Z5V49A60340030043

C. T. Blankenship


----------



## Chad Vegas (Sep 29, 2015)

Glad this is still going! Our troops need this, keep doing your thing! Semper Fi!


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@ForceofWill made this happen ... kudos to him!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you for the generous donation!

Nice donation from a Puffer


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I missed a post here from last month, sorry about that folks.










Thank you @curmudgeonista!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Just the first photo. Glad to hear it did arrive safely though.


----------



## WinsorHumidors (Feb 16, 2016)

@ForceofWill

They arrived safely!

CT


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thank you to Mr Willis for the donation!

Great assortment !


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

9405803699300230832686
9405803699300230832693
9405503699300304807021


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Rock31 said:


>


That's AWESOME!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Ray wanted me to post this latest donation from a Puffer!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

StogieNinja said:


> Ray wanted me to post this latest donation from a Puffer!


Thanks @Tabloid Snapper


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Packages that have been sent since September, updated!

9405503699300400495368
9405503699300400495375
9405503699300400495382
9405503699300400495399
9405503699300403895783
9405503699300403895813 
9405503699300389976384
9405503699300379509806

9405503699300379509912


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Big week! 11 boxes headed out!

Big week!

9405503699300421475837
9405503699300421475899
9405503699300421475882
9405503699300421475875
9405503699300421475868
9405503699300421475851
9405503699300421475844
9405503699300421475820
9405503699300421475813
9405503699300421475905
9405503699300421475790


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

camera phone is officially toast, sorry for shitty pics.



















Andrew S and Jake U - thank you for the generous donations.


----------



## krnhecty (Dec 2, 2015)

just discovered this thread. im assuming donations are still welcome???


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

krnhecty said:


> just discovered this thread. im assuming donations are still welcome???


Always open!

Any questions just PM me here or email [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Brand new member here and stumbled upon this thread. This is awesome. I'll have a package sent out the first of this week. Do you gentlemen have any preference in carrier? USPS, UPS, FEDEX, etc? 

Thanks for making this all happen.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

awk6898 said:


> Brand new member here and stumbled upon this thread. This is awesome. I'll have a package sent out the first of this week. Do you gentlemen have any preference in carrier? USPS, UPS, FEDEX, etc?
> 
> Thanks for making this all happen.


Your best bet is to pm rock.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Your best bet is to pm rock.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Done. Thanks!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

sent a package with dozens of cigars to the Staten Island address.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be catching up and posting pics of @WABOOM donation this week!

Sorry everyone, I am in the middle of a move and things have been hectic but I assure you any donations sent are accounted for and someone is always around to handle them!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@WABOOM with a huge donation of over 50 cigars!

Thank you so much.










And I missed it here but here are the last packages that were sent out!

9405 5036 9930 0012 6446 66
9405 5036 9930 0012 6446 73
9405 5036 9930 0012 6446 80
9405 5036 9930 0012 6446 97
9405 5036 9930 0012 6447 03
9405 5036 9930 0012 6447 10

Some return mail as well!










Great donation from Big Sarge Pete!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rock31 said:


> For a variety of reasons, Puff.com only sponsors one charitable cause, and that is Cigars for Troops.
> 
> We have two volunteers, @Rock31 and @socalocmatt who do an amazing job of receiving, sorting, storing and maintaining, and shipping cigar and accessory donations from Puffers to deployed service men and women all over the globe.
> 
> ...


Are these addresses current for donations ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

JtAv8tor said:


> Are these addresses current for donations ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No. As of today mine (The Corona, CA address) changed to

PO Box 433
Norco, CA 92860

I have mail forwarded but I never trust USPS to do their job. If a mod can update the first post of this thread then that would be much appreciated. @Cigary


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

socalocmatt said:


> No. As of today mine (The Corona, CA address) changed to
> 
> PO Box 433
> Norco, CA 92860
> ...


New address updated Matt....thanks for your continued help in this endeavor.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

So, admittedly I've been slacking. I can come up with a few dozen excuses but we all know what excuses are like (we all have them and they smell like crap).

A couple of weeks I received a gracious donation from @awk6898 and I haven't uploaded it yet. He sent over a nice selection of cigars and a couple of tins of baccy too! Thank you sir for your donation :vs_cool:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

socalocmatt said:


> So, admittedly I've been slacking. I can come up with a few dozen excuses but we all know what excuses are like (we all have them and they smell like crap).
> 
> A couple of weeks I received a gracious donation from @awk6898 and I haven't uploaded it yet. He sent over a nice selection of cigars and a couple of tins of baccy too! Thank you sir for your donation :vs_cool:


Nice paks of tobacco products....one can even donate candy, gum, things like that as my wife and I have several Service people we donate to privately. They love getting those little unexpected perks like gum, mints, magazines, soap, jerky, etc. One service woman asked for a manly magazine....I don't judge so I had my wife get one and send it along.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Hey guys. Normally I would just mail these over without saying anything, but these cigars are so unique I wanted to make sure you get to see them. I'm pretty sure this is a one-of-a-kind cigar.

A retired Marine that lives here in Vegas used to be a local cigar distributor. He had these long leaf Dominican's custom rolled and banded specifically for the Marines. He has kept them in a cabinet humidor for probably a year or two, so they should be ready to smoke right now. The price was fair for a bundle of 20, so I figured it's a perfect opportunity to make a donation. He threw in a bunch of cutters as well. He gave me 6 to smoke for myself, but I will be sending 5 of them out with the bundles. I'm smoking only one just to make sure they're not a dog-rockets. They're sealed and properly stored; everything should be good to go.

Chesty's Choice


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Del Fuego said:


> Hey guys. Normally I would just mail these over without saying anything, but these cigars are so unique I wanted to make sure you get to see them. I'm pretty sure this is a one-of-a-kind cigar.
> 
> A retired Marine that lives here in Vegas used to be a local cigar distributor. He had these long leaf Dominican's custom rolled and banded specifically for the Marines. He has kept them in a cabinet humidor for probably a year or two, so they should be ready to smoke right now. The price was fair for a bundle of 20, so I figured it's a perfect opportunity to make a donation. He threw in a bunch of cutters as well. He gave me 6 to smoke for myself, but I will be sending 5 of them out with the bundles. I'm smoking only one just to make sure they're not a dog-rockets. They're sealed and properly stored; everything should be good to go.
> 
> Chesty's Choice


Awesome. Thank you, sir! :vs_cool:


----------



## Del Fuego (Mar 29, 2017)

Rock31 said:


> For a variety of reasons, Puff.com only sponsors one charitable cause, and that is Cigars for Troops.
> 
> ........
> 
> ...


Correct address is:
Troop Donations
PO Box 433
Norco, CA 92860


----------



## BillH (Apr 30, 2017)

Are you guys still doing this? I would like to send a few to our people in uniform.

Edit: I see now.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

I sent a large box a while ago to the above address, been trying to confirm receipt...can't find the tracking number 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Received. 

I haven't been able to log in for a bit but I did receive a generous donation that will be heading out to some lucky troops by the end of the week.
@JtAv8tor sent two large bags filled to the rim with some tasty treats. Thanks for your donation!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

socalocmatt said:


> Received.
> 
> I haven't been able to log in for a bit but I did receive a generous donation that will be heading out to some lucky troops by the end of the week.
> 
> @JtAv8tor sent two large bags filled to the rim with some tasty treats. Thanks for your donation!


You do good work bro..
@JtAv8tor ... Great job bud.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I just wanted to see if you guys are running this over the holidays. Thank you!!


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I too am interested. I have cigars to donate.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Howdy,

Sorry for the delayed response. Yes, we are still running this. Accepting donations and sending packages as they are requested.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The address listed are still viable?


Sent from my Recliner


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@Kidvegas did you ever hear back on this? I have a Tupp that I've been filling up for this purpose.

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> @Kidvegas did you ever hear back on this? I have a Tupp that I've been filling up for this purpose.
> 
> Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


Sure did, here's the address i was given










Sent from Dino's living room floor.....dogs got the couch!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks, Joe. Got some to ship this week. Wanted to get that dropped off as well. 

Sent from where the stars at night are big and bright.


----------



## disco_potato (Oct 7, 2017)

Is the NY address no longer valid?


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@socalocmatt,
Have any specific request that need to be filled? Like infused cigars? I keep a pile on hand for the wife, i gag on em she enjoys the second hand smell, and some friends that like them.
OTW I will get a box out to you on 25 July.
7th try


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

I've got some ready to go as well


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Kidvegas said:


> Sure did, here's the address i was given
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Post office worker says the ZIP goes to Washington not California.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

socalocmatt said:


> No. As of today mine (The Corona, CA address) changed to
> 
> PO Box 433
> Norco, CA 92860
> ...


Mailing address for the California drop point.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Package inbound 9505526550368212356628 expected delivery friday


----------



## kNewGuy (Aug 7, 2018)

Im new around here but I cant resist a good cause or supporting the troops, I bought some cigars at the local B&M and they are on the way.

1Z R60 F55 02 9310 7950

They arent fancy and its not a lot but hope it helps.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

I think we may have a problem. The cigars I sent were just returned to me as unclaimed. @UBC03 @Cigary


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

The zip is for Langley, WA. Sent PM to Matt to get address correct. ....gotta feeling the real zip is 92880....

Zip for Corona starts with...92877, 78, 79, 80


----------



## Tulse (Nov 9, 2017)

Cigary said:


> The zip is for Langley, WA. Sent PM to Matt to get address correct. ....gotta feeling the real zip is 92880....
> 
> Zip for Corona starts with...92877, 78, 79, 80


I just got a package back from the PO Box 433, 92860 address.

Unclaimed return to sender. So that one is indeed bad.

Edit: I sent it to this address.

*Matt Post
PO Box 433
Norco, CA 98260*

But it must have autocorrected to below, which was returned to sender:
*
Matt Post
PO Box 433
Norco, CA 92860*


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I've had a box to ship,but just been holdong it until the tupper is full. Let me know when this is all sorted out.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Cigary said:


> The zip is for Langley, WA. Sent PM to Matt to get address correct. ....gotta feeling the real zip is 92880....
> 
> Zip for Corona starts with...92877, 78, 79, 80


He changed the address to Norco, CA.
Hopefully we can get it sorted out, I will try and save these cigars since a month plus in box means that the Humi care packs have gone dry.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Cigary Do we have any word back yet?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Have not heard a word...will send another PM......


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

Cigary said:


> Have not heard a word...will send another PM......


Thank you
If Matt has dropped off the radar, how do we wish to handle cigars for troops?

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'll give him a week to respond and then if I don't hear back there are other organizations that we can choose from.

He hasn't been on here since the 4th of July... So if anybody knows of another organization that we can send our cigars too then I'm all ears and we can choose the best organization after doing some vetting.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Cigary I have started a search and contacted a few organizations that send packages to the troops to see if we can just send to a central point then on to said oranization. So if need be I will get this back up and moving.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

kacey said:


> @Cigary I have started a search and contacted a few organizations that send packages to the troops to see if we can just send to a central point then on to said oranization. So if need be I will get this back up and moving.


Sounds good to me... can't think of a better way to give to those who give freely for our protection...God Bless those good men and women.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

While this is getting sorted out, might it be worth putting a big red note in the OP letting people know NOT to send cigars to the listed addresses and that new donation info will be coming soon? There is nothing there to indicate that the info is out of date. I'd hate for somebody to send cigars to those addresses because they didn't find their way to the end of this thread.

Are you guys considering Cigars for Warriors? As far as I can tell, they are the biggest organization, but there may be better choices.

I'm not sure if their collection network would work well for us as they seem to use B&Ms as "donation centers." That said, this board is so big that maybe they would accept us as a kind of virtual donation center if one member collects them up and sends them in batches.

In the meantime, Here are some great pictures of some B and SOTLs in uniform enjoying cigars.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Been away and saw the PMs this morning. The correct zip code is 92860 BUT, the PO Box I have there has been having a hell of a time. You can send directly to my home address until I get things sorted out. I'll probably end up moving PO Boxes because of the issues.

Matt Post
4028 Hillside Ave.
Norco, CA *92860*

If a Mod can update that address on the first post then that would be helpful.

Also, I will be more vigilant in checking in here and posting up when packages are received and heading out.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Thank You Matt......it can't be said too often as to your work in this....THANK YOU! This is not an easy thing to coordinate because these programs are fluid. My wife and I do this on our own and even with me being as "anal" as I am addresses, changing venues, lists etc. can be changed too often. If anybody has ever organized things like this you'll understand that nothing goes perfectly. The real goal here is in supporting our Troops whether it's in a group setting or individually and we have great volunteers in different Cigar Forums that dedicate themselves to doing the good work.


----------



## -Stinky- (Jul 23, 2018)

socalocmatt said:


> Been away and saw the PMs this morning. The correct zip code is 92860 BUT, the PO Box I have there has been having a hell of a time. You can send directly to my home address until I get things sorted out. I'll probably end up moving PO Boxes because of the issues.
> 
> Matt Post
> 
> ...


Box on its way  thank you for you work keeping this going brother

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pag#11 (Apr 14, 2018)

-Stinky- said:


> Box on its way  thank you for you work keeping this going brother
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's awesome my Friend. Seems I like you more and more after your posts. Very kind LA Brother very kind indeed.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I got Stinky's donation and just pulled them from the freezer (I freeze everything for a week). Very generous of you, sir. Over the top!


----------



## SoCal Gunner (Apr 7, 2016)

Matt,

How do you send these after they stopped accepting "any soldier" as a recipient a few years back?

Sent from the fetal position


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

SoCal Gunner said:


> Matt,
> 
> How do you send these after they stopped accepting "any soldier" as a recipient a few years back?
> 
> Sent from the fetal position


We send care packages to specific soldiers who request them. Most requests come in via our FB page. Edit: Family of soldiers can also request that packages be sent to their loved one as well.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Stinky is a madman. That is all for now. More to come later.


----------



## Elizabeth10 (Aug 23, 2018)

I just sent off 37 sticks plus various other items to an army unit in Afghanistan on behalf of puff.com. Thanks to @Dran for his contribution!

I figured it would be more efficient to just send them directly.


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Good on ya @Elizabeth10! They'll enjoy the treats!


----------



## Jay106n (Nov 3, 2011)

Is the New York address still accurate?



Rock31 said:


> For a variety of reasons, Puff.com only sponsors one charitable cause, and that is Cigars for Troops.
> 
> We have two volunteers, @*Rock31* and @*socalocmatt* who do an amazing job of receiving, sorting, storing and maintaining, and shipping cigar and accessory donations from Puffers to deployed service men and women all over the globe.
> 
> ...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Jay106n said:


> Is the New York address still accurate?


I'll double check with Ray. I should get confirmation tomorrow.


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

I've got some I'd like to send too if we can get confirmation of correct address...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

socalocmatt said:


> Been away and saw the PMs this morning. The correct zip code is 92860 BUT, the PO Box I have there has been having a hell of a time. You can send directly to my home address until I get things sorted out. I'll probably end up moving PO Boxes because of the issues.
> 
> Matt Post
> 
> ...


----------



## cjmmm47 (Aug 5, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> socalocmatt said:
> 
> 
> > Been away and saw the PMs this morning. The correct zip code is 92860 BUT, the PO Box I have there has been having a hell of a time. You can send directly to my home address until I get things sorted out. I'll probably end up moving PO Boxes because of the issues.
> ...


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

@socalocmatt
Got one heading your way. 
9505511816179073196389

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Natefiet (Jul 7, 2019)

@socalocmatt

Another one inbound for the troops, should be there on Friday.

9505 5141 6548 9240 3881 91

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

@socalocmatt

I have some cigars & goods I would like to send for the cause, is the CA address below still valid for donations? Just double checking before I ship as it seems there has not been a lot of activity in this thread lately.

Troop Donations 
4028 Hillside Ave.
Norco, CA 92860


----------

